# Our boy fishing in Iraq



## jonsan4b1

Here's a pic our boy took lol . Good news is his unit should be back by 20 or 21 dec. and the party starts .


----------



## DA REEL DADDY

The only thing he is missing is a six pack! Lol


----------



## Tucsonred

He'll make up for it (beer) when he gets home!! LOL Cool picture..thanks for sharing and let him know we appreciate him...a lot !!


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Awesome pic!


----------



## Reel Time

That is an awesome pic! We need to think of some good captions for that one. I'm happy to hear that he will be coming home soon. Thank him for all of us 2Coolers. Party Harty!
RT


----------

